# Cowen Extractor Info



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

I have a Cowen Rapid Extractor, Model 15 B, 2 frame reversible, A.I. Root Medina, Ohio, Galvanized tank with brick red colored outside. Does anyone know the approximate date this was made and approximate value? It has a few small dents but works good.


----------



## naturebee (Dec 25, 2004)

Beeslave said:


> I have a Cowen Rapid Extractor, Model 15 B, 2 frame reversible, A.I. Root Medina, Ohio, Galvanized tank with brick red colored outside. Does anyone know the approximate date this was made and approximate value? It has a few small dents but works good.


Hello Beeslave

Sorry about taking 7 years to reply, but I'm backed up on my emails.

The Cowan Rapid Extractor was an improvement on the popular 'Novice Honey Extractor' 
that A. I. Root perfected in 1869. Roots 'Novice Honey Extractor' became very popular 
in the United States of America, but had the fault of wasting time in removing the combs 
for reversing after one side had been emptied of its contents. 

Various plans were tried in America to improve on the “ Novice” machine to no avail. 
Thomas William Cowan (T. W. Cowan), who happened to be experimenting in the same 
direction in England came up with a revolutionary idea, and invented in the year 1875 
a machine called the “Rapid," in which the combs were reversed without the need to 
remove the frame. The frame cases were wired on both sides are hung at the angles 
of a revolving ring of iron, and the reversing process is so simple and effective that the 
“Cowan ” reversible frame was quickly adopted in all the best machines both in Great 
Britain and in America.

'Cowan Rapid Extractor' also known as the 'Cowan Rapid Reversible Extractor' was 
sold in several sizes, the No. 15. was a 2 frame Cowan made for Langstroth frames; 
the diameter of can, was 20 inches (weight 60 lbs.) and is sold in 1892 for $10.00

I had one of these extractors and they work quite well. Being that extractors are quite 
expensive, I would put the value of it at less than $101.00 The reason why the value
is low, is that it is galvanized metal which creates problems when exposed to honey.
Galvanized extractors must be painted with a protective coating to keep honey from
being contaminated.

Come over to the Beesource 'History of Beekeeping' Forum if you have more
questions, that's where I hang out.

I will have more on the Cowan Rapid soon on my facebook page. 

Best Wishes
Joe
https://www.facebook.com/Historical.Honeybee.Articles


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks Joe


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

It sounds like your top bidder might be a museum. I think we have one already.

Roland Diehnelt


----------

